# [SMPS] Bobinado de Transformadores de ferrita



## rednaxela (Dic 28, 2009)

Este documento me ayudo bastante en la construcción física del transformador como tal, las fórmulas y demas cosas se encuentras en diversos libros pero la forma de construcción lo es escaso, adjunto se encuentra un documento donde se explica paso a paso, también incluye bobinas toroidales, basta recordar que esto no son cálculos matemáticos.

Por otro lado como el documento explica la construcción física del transformador, el señor Juan Romero explica las técnicas de bobinar  y tambien aquí podran encontrar la referencia que el señor Juan Romero utilizo para explicar esto.

Espero sea de utilidad


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2009)

:buenpost:

Muy buen aporte


----------



## saulsdr (Ene 16, 2010)

excelente aporte, seria bueno incluir la info de los calculos del transformador para mejorar esto a una guia completa


----------



## skinverde (Ene 29, 2010)

gracias compadre...esta buenisimo...siempre me pasa que no se donde encontrar trafos a mi gustol.,!!

saludos.


----------



## aralga (Mar 20, 2012)

Muy bueno, me sirvio en algunos detalles que no tuve en cuenta, lo otro que no encontrado son las curvas de perdidas a alta frecuancia. Saturación.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 20, 2012)

Un excelente aporte, estaría para que lo pongan como un documento de la Wiki.


----------



## Francisco Rosales (Feb 28, 2013)

Excelente información 
@rednaxela, muchas gracias


----------



## fireeagle (Mar 6, 2020)

excelente aporte muchas gracias


----------

